# Topics > Space > Organisations >  The Gateway Foundation, Alta Loma, Rancho Cucamonga, California, USA

## Airicist

gatewayspaceport.com

youtube.com/TheGatewayFoundation

facebook.com/GatewaySpaceport

twitter.com/gatewayfound

linkedin.com/company/the-gateway-foundation

President - John Blincow

Projects:

Voyager, space station

----------

